# Home cloud servers and upload speeds



## bbless92 (Jan 21, 2017)

I've been looking into either buying or making my own home cloud server but haven't been able to find any information on whether the speed of my broadband uploads will govern how fast i can stream content on my home network. I know that it obviously will if I'm using it remotely from work or elsewhere but the home streaming is the most important bit for me. I greatly appreciate anybody that can clarify it for me.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Home streaming will depend on the speed of your home network, not the internet. 

Of course the speed of the computer or other device you use as the server will effect the performance, as will the number of people using it at any one time. 

My home network is faster at transferring files than my internet service is capable of.


----------



## bbless92 (Jan 21, 2017)

Thanks for the help. I thought as much, just didn't want to build it before I got a second voice on it!


----------



## pcride (Jan 29, 2016)

kendallt said:


> Home streaming will depend on the speed of your home network, not the internet.
> 
> Of course the speed of the computer or other device you use as the server will effect the performance, as will the number of people using it at any one time.
> 
> My home network is faster at transferring files than my internet service is capable of.


Actually is has everything to do with your ISP upload speed. If you plan on accessing your "Cloud" remotely, then I can say you won't be pleased with the speeds. ISPs give you a small upload speed to prevent their users from running servers and clouds, thats why you always see big download speeds, but small upload speeds. Comcast offers no more than 9 Mbps upload, unless you pay for the 20 Mbs upload which I have. My download is 105 Mbps.

Anytime you are accessing your files from your home, you are "Uploading" the information to your device and if you only have 5Mbs upload lets say, its going to be slow and simply accessing a small file will take forever. You are better off going with Amazon cloud honestly if you must have access to your files remotely... but that decision is up to you. 

I created a simple VPN on my network and used my phone on cellular to access my network, it was slow and not even worth all the time it took to set it up and secure it.

The plain and simple fact is that ISPs don't want you to have large upload speeds.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

You are correct with streaming over the internet, the OP stated he knew that would be effected.
The question was regarding PC to PC streaming on the same 'in house' network, which is not effected by internet speeds.


----------

